# Can anybody help this girl???



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This poor girl, Joyce - Golden Retriever,Irish Wolfhound [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes
I really hope someone can help her!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Golden and Irish Wolf Hound. Now there is a dog that I thought I would never see a mix of. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I never thought I would see that mix either. She has some long legs. I hope someone can help her.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Dear God, This poor girl looked so BAD! I am glad someone found her and they have taken such great care of her! She looks wonderful now. I pray she finds a home that will love her for the rest of her life.


----------

